# BEACHWOODS Resort, OBX 1BR/2BA~Renovated~OBX Taste of Beach 3/15-3/22 $450 or



## Egret1986 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm heading to the Outer Banks Taste of the Beach.  It's a great 4-Day weekend with a free Kick-Off Party at the Outer Banks Brewing Station on Wednesday (so really 5-Days).  There are over 60 events from BBQ and Chowder Cook-Offs, Cooking Classes, Wine and Beer Dinners, Wine and Cheese Pairings, Pub Crawls and More to many exciting specialty dinners offered by participating restaurants on the Outer Banks.

http://obxtasteofthebeach.com/

Events are selling out!  

I'm staying at the new Beachwoods in Kitty Hawk (formerly Barrier Island Station Kitty Hawk).  Friends can't go now, so this unit is available.

Available unit is newly renovated.  It is a one bedroom/two bath unit that will accommodate up to four with a full kitchen.  

Welcome Spring on the Outer Banks and have a blast at the OBX Taste of the Beach!

Below is a link to pictures of the renovated units.

http://www.timesharevacationsblog.c...ts/beachwoods-four-season-outer-banks-resort/

Email with questions or interest.  $450/7 nights or $350/4 nights

timesharevacations@cox.net


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 11, 2015)

*Over 70 events ~ Here's a few from the first page ~ Check-in is this Sunday!*

http://obxtasteofthebeach.com/events/

Shure Foods Succulent Crab Kickoff Party at The Outer Banks Brewing Station, March 18 @ 5:00 pm - 9:00 pm

Eat Outta The Pan Breakfast, March 19 @ 7:30 am - 11:00 am
The Good Life Eatery

Toast the Coast: A Special NC Wine Tasting, March 19 @ 10:00 am - 6:00 pm, Sanctuary Vineyards

BK’s Oyster Trifecta!, March 19 @ 11:00 am - 10:00 pm
BK Shuckers Oyster & Sports Bar

The Good Life “Souper” Lunch, March 19 @ 12:00 pm - 3:00 pm
The Good Life Eatery

Outer Banks Restaurant Tours Thursday Tour, March 19 @ 2:10 pm - 5:30 pm, Outer Banks Restaurant Tours

Pairing Olive Oil & Food: Olive Oil as a Spice, March 19 @ 3:00 pm - 4:00 pm
Outer Banks Olive Oil Co.


----------

